# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Privacy in Russian?

## quartz

How do you say "Privacy" in Russian? A book I was reading suggested that such a word does not exist in Russian or that it cannot be adequately translated.

----------


## it-ogo

> How do you say "Privacy" in Russian? A book I was reading suggested that such a word does not exist in Russian or that it cannot be adequately translated.

 This word in English is too general (it has too many meanings).  To translate concrete phrase a context is needed. Sometimes one-word translation is possible, sometimes (often) not. 
Yes, this word can easily make a problem in translation.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by quartz  How do you say "Privacy" in Russian? A book I was reading suggested that such a word does not exist in Russian or that it cannot be adequately translated.   This word in English is too general (it has too many meanings).  To translate concrete phrase a context is needed. Sometimes one-word translation is possible, sometimes (often) not. 
> Yes, this word can easily make a problem in translation.

 Is it possible to please list some examples on how the word can be used in Russian?   
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## it-ogo

> Privacy
> 1.	уединение; уединённость
> to disturb /to invade/ smb.'s privacy — нарушить чьё-л. уединение
> to live in absolute privacy — жить в полном уединении /одиночестве/
> privacy was impossible — было невозможно побыть одному
> there is no privacy here — здесь всё у всех на виду
> 2.	тайна, секретность
> in the privacy of one's thoughts — в тайниках /в глубине/ души /сердца/
> I tell you this in strict privacy — я говорю вам это строго по секрету /конфиденциально/
> ...

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by Multilex  Privacy
> 1.	уединение; уединённость
> to disturb /to invade/ smb.'s privacy — нарушить чьё-л. уединение
> to live in absolute privacy — жить в полном уединении /одиночестве/
> privacy was impossible — было невозможно побыть одному
> there is no privacy here — здесь всё у всех на виду
> 2.	тайна, секретность
> in the privacy of one's thoughts — в тайниках /в глубине/ души /сердца/
> I tell you this in strict privacy — я говорю вам это строго по секрету /конфиденциально/
> ...

 Thank you.

----------


## quartz

> Originally Posted by Multilex  Privacy
> 1.	уединение; уединённость
> to disturb /to invade/ smb.'s privacy — нарушить чьё-л. уединение
> to live in absolute privacy — жить в полном уединении /одиночестве/
> privacy was impossible — было невозможно побыть одному
> there is no privacy here — здесь всё у всех на виду
> 2.	тайна, секретность
> in the privacy of one's thoughts — в тайниках /в глубине/ души /сердца/
> I tell you this in strict privacy — я говорю вам это строго по секрету /конфиденциально/
> ...

 privacy: freedom from unauthorized intrusion -- ex. right to privacy 
none of these seem adequate

----------


## MasterAdmin

I think that the word "privacy" may be translated in many ways depending on the context. These will be typical contexts familiar to any Russian: 
конфиденциальность (confidentiality)
тайна личной переписки (the privacy of personal correspondence)
личные права (personal rights)
неприкосновенность частной жизни (the immunity of personal life)
частная жизнь (personal life)
секретность (secrecy)
уединение (solitude)
уединенность (solitude)
тайна (secrecy)
прайвеси (this is just a translit version of an English word. It's NOT a Russian word.)
интимность личной жизни (the intimacy of personal life)
интимная сфера (the area of intimacy)
личное дело (personal case/business)

----------


## vKahovsky

Приватность [privatnost']

----------


## Lampada

> Приватность [privatnost']

 Новое в русском языке?

----------


## LuxDefensor

> Originally Posted by vKahovsky  Приватность [privatnost']   Новое в русском языке?

 А что, в СМИ часто встречается.   ::

----------


## Talker

> How do you say "Privacy" in Russian? A book I was reading suggested that such a word does not exist in Russian or that it cannot be adequately translated.

 уединение, "личное пространство"

----------


## Ramil

Generally, privacy is not a plain English word, but a whole concept. A concept which is natural to every English speaker but it had been alien to Russian mentality in Soviet times, so there can't be a straightforward translation to it. In different situations this word should be translated differently. Context is very important for correct translation.

----------

